# cannot access yahoo, wikipedia! help!!!



## siiiilk (Jan 29, 2012)

I cannot access yahoo, wikipedia, torrentz etc. it redirects to some google adsense page.








here are some things that i have tried...


flushed dns cache, restared dns.
flushed browser cache.
i am using firefox but i tried it in ie and opera, same thing happens.
scanned my pc using avg.
also, the sites are working fine everywhere else but at my place 
what to do?????


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Remove any Proxy setting in your browser.
How to Remove Proxy Settings

Make sure that DHCP is enabled in your LAN and WLAN settings, also that Obtain DNS server address automatically is selected.
How to Enable DHCP in Windows XP | eHow.com


----------



## siiiilk (Jan 29, 2012)

i tried it... but no luck 
i changed it to no proxy... dhcp n dns radio buttons were already selected...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try Google DNS's.


----------

